# Constipation Support Group



## theOcean (Dec 21, 2014)

Whether your IBD manifests with constipation over diarrhea, or you deal with constipation that's chronic or otherwise, I wanted to create a support group for those of us that have to put up with these awful symptoms, and can talk about how we're attempting to deal with them or live with them. Or even just report how we're feeling about it without creating a new thread.

I'll add a list of medications to treat constipation with the next time I revisit this thread!


----------



## theOcean (Dec 21, 2014)

I know Afidz wanted me to tag her when I created this, so there she goes.

My own experience with constipation started last August (2013), when I was finally getting out of a lengthy flare. My GI doesn't know why it started, but assumes my motility just isn't as good as it used to be. I would still have 1 - 3 BMs a day, but it would be horrendously painful and hard. Diet impacted absolutely nothing. I'm being referred to a motility specialist, but that's -- unfortunately -- going to take time.

I'm attempting to treat things now with Linzess, and so far it's definitely improved over when I was treating my constipation with Miralax, especially since it's actually intended for more long-term use.


----------



## afidz (Dec 21, 2014)

In my case, my constipation stems for poor pelvic floor muscles mostly associated with my hernia but Crohn's probably plays a strong role in it too. But, I think my problem also comes from taking advil because I stopped taking it (thanks Remicade!) and I haven't had too many problems since. 
I would go 2-3 days with not being able to go, but feeling the need. No matter how hard I tried, it just wasn't going to happen. When it finally did happen, my stools were so big from building up for 2-3 days that I would clog the toilet every time-even if I flushed before wiping. 
Linzess works pretty well, at least for me it did. I would take it once every 2-3 days. That wasn't my doctors instructions, he wanted me to take it every day but I felt that if I woke up and was able to go, then there was no need to take it.


----------



## theOcean (Dec 21, 2014)

Yeah, I've been taking it every three days or so as well. When I looked up reviews for Linzess it seemed like that was actually pretty common -- adjusting it to whatever our bodies needed, rather than taking it every day.

It's so nice to just be able to take a pill, rather than have to cart around Miralax with me all the time, which didn't really work anymore, anyway.


----------



## chuckmya (Dec 21, 2014)

I've suffered myself with constipation for years! So much pain from that! I found that taking stool softeners and senna would help keep me regular. Without them I prob would only have one BM a week if that!! I feel so much better when I'm able to go on a daily basis!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## my little penguin (Dec 21, 2014)

Ds has been constipayed since he started solid food .
Daily miralax plus probiotics , low fiber all help things move .
We saw a significant improvement once he was placed on biologics .
He is also probably associated with weak pelvic floor /crohns . He has had recurring rectal prolapse for 4 years which makes the constipation worse .
It's a vicious cycle .
He gets hard stool...which makes his prolapse inflamed .... Which activates his crohns 
...which slows things down more... Which makes his prolapse even worse and spreads the crohns inflammation up the sigmoid colon .
It took us a long time to figure that relationship out.


----------



## Carrie (Dec 22, 2014)

I've been having problems with recurrent constipation since April. In the mornings, I'd have to dash to the loo up to 10 times to push out next to nothing. It was horrible.

Early on, the constipation used to clear up on its own after 2 or 3 days, but it started persisting for very long periods of time. So I started using Miralax in June, and that has helped me go more comfortably (though if I don't take it for a day or two, I'm back to square one).

On my last visit to the GI, she suggested I may have IBS in addition to Crohn's and that I should try a low-FODMAP diet for four to six weeks to see if that helps with my symptoms.


----------



## Farmwife (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm convinced one of the reason my daughter had such a long road to being dx was because of her constipation. 
Even after dx the docs still would act dumbfounded that she could have IBD. Grrrrrrr
Grace has also had a prolapse and was on 3 adult doses a day of Miralax.
She's also been dx with weak pelvic floor which only adds to her issues.
However her Remicade has help 
and hopefully in the future she'll be able to get of Miralax.


----------



## CrohnsFighter (Dec 22, 2014)

Add me to the constipation list.  Has been an issue since day one.  Tried a handful of things over the years and finally landed on miralax.  No where near as effective as it was when I first started, but I think I found the right balance.  2/3 cap daily keeps things soft.


----------



## theOcean (Dec 22, 2014)

How long have you been taking Miralax, and how often? I find it loses effectiveness distressingly fast for me, and wonder what it's like for others.


----------



## my little penguin (Dec 22, 2014)

Ds has been on miralax for 4 years .
Until biologics it would lose its effectiveness and we had to keep increasing the dose.
Once on humira we still had to play with the dose depending where he was time wise from the shot day. 
After he switched to shots every 10 days plus Mtx . I can give Ds basically the same dose and get the same results .
He also takes chelated magnesium  plus iron pills ( different times of day ).
So that helps I am sure .
Iron pills without food and he has pure liquid bloody D .


----------



## CrohnsFighter (Dec 23, 2014)

When first started, I remember bringing the packets with me at my contract job to mix in my drink over lunch. I left that job so it has to be at least 4 years for me as well.  I initially started at lunch because that is really my only consistant meal of the day and would remember if I took it. The packets were expensive, so I switched to dinner time and use the bulk miralax bottle.


----------



## my little penguin (Dec 23, 2014)

One unknown fact we found out three years in.
One doc accidently sent the miralax prescription to the pharmacy vs saying buy it otc take xyz amount. 
Our drug plan actually covers it .
Considering how much Ds takes every single month .
It was an added bonus .


----------



## my little penguin (Dec 24, 2014)

One other thing
For Ds at least if we decrease his peptamen jr below two shakes a day 
His constipation gets worse.
It's a real balancing act .


----------



## brooklyn23 (Mar 10, 2015)

*waves* Hey, I just found this group. I've always been surprised since I rarely have loose stools. Lately I vacillate between barely going at all (maybe a few rabbit pellets for a few days) and then going multiple times a day, sometimes loose or watery, sometimes not, and then right back to the rabbit feeling. 

 hi


----------



## theOcean (Mar 14, 2015)

So, long time no see. I figured it's probably a good idea to at least update this thread, especially since I've been doing so much better.

I started taking Linzess at the end of last year, and it's been sooo effective for me. I only need to take it every two weeks lately, and I'm fine that entire time, and don't have any pain going to the washroom anymore. It's so great. I don't need to think about it, or stress about it anymore. I know it's likely not for everyone, but I'd really recommend it to those that are having chronic problems.


----------



## Gail Jothen (May 27, 2015)

so glad to find this group.  I have had C most of my life,  then IBS about 20 years,  which turned into IBD,  with constant pain but no diarrhea.  It took me 4 years to find a dr who diagnosed me (via pill cam) with IBD but since I don't have diarrhea he just calls it IBD but I think it is Crohns,  as I have all the other symptoms except diarrhea.   I have had only 2 doses of Remicade,  have another next week.   I have stools about every 2 days,   hard and small.  Blueberries help (in season) and so does powdered brown rice protein smoothies.  I am also in the support group for those Crohn people who are too skinny as I lost 40 pounds in 2 months I did not need to lose and cannot gain weight although I eat 3 meals a day.


----------



## Gail Jothen (May 27, 2015)

so glad to find this group.  I have had C most of my life,  then IBS about 20 years,  which turned into IBD,  with constant pain but no diarrhea.  It took me 4 years to find a dr who diagnosed me (via pill cam) with IBD but since I don't have diarrhea he just calls it IBD but I think it is Crohns,  as I have all the other symptoms except diarrhea.   I have had only 2 doses of Remicade,  have another next week.   I have stools about every 2 days,   hard and small.  Blueberries help (in season) and so does powdered brown rice protein smoothies.  I am also in the support group for those Crohn people who are too skinny as I lost 40 pounds in 2 months I did not need to lose and cannot gain weight although I eat 3 meals a day.


----------



## Carrie (May 29, 2015)

In the spirit of updates, my C stopped after having a colonoscopy in February. I have a stricture right at the end of my colon that was causing my issues. I got that dilated, and now I suffer occasional bouts of D like a "typical" Crohn's patient, and can deal with life so much better.


----------



## kellehbeans (Oct 15, 2015)

See this isn't really an active group, but thought I'd join as I have 'constipated' like stools, but still go quite a few times a day. At the worst of times, I can go without going for a week. I seem to cycle between diarrhoea and constipation, but more the latter.


----------



## cdnrose (Oct 15, 2015)

kellehbeans said:


> See this isn't really an active group, but thought I'd join as I have 'constipated' like stools, but still go quite a few times a day. At the worst of times, I can go without going for a week. I seem to cycle between diarrhoea and constipation, but more the latter.


You sound just like me. For me it really made the crohns diagnosis confusing since I didn't relate contstipation to crohns at all. I've had issues with it all my adult life and my daughter does as well. 

The only time I don't seem to be constipated is while I'm on vacation in the sunny south. Not sure if it's the diet, the drinks, the relaxation or maybe the humidity but I'm thinking I should be moving to the islands :ylol:


----------



## kellehbeans (Oct 15, 2015)

My constipation confuses the doctors also, that and the fact I don't actually bleed. But I am riddled with fissures etc., but funnily enough, those were caused by diarrhoea, but of course, constipation really doesn't help. 

I have no idea what constipates me, but I also don't know how to make myself go any more. Usually a McDonald's burger would be the trigger I needed, but not any more! Nothing happens what so ever! I am currently taking Laxido daily, but may need to put my dose up by another per day. I can deal with the diarrhoea, just not this!


----------



## cdnrose (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm lactose intolerant so I can have a big bowl of ice cream to get the bowels moving. I don't like to because of the pain that comes with it but it does the job. 

I'm getting ready to start remicade and I feel a bit like a fraud when the nurses start asking all the questions about how many loose stools I have a day. I'm always saying none unless I eat a trigger food (which I have been avoiding)  and I feel they are judging me due to that, it just seems to be very unusual I guess. I still question whether I have crohns or not but I guess the MRI and colonoscopy don't lie, inflammation and ulcers in the small intestine showed on both.


----------



## kellehbeans (Oct 15, 2015)

I am meant to have fructose malabsorption (only dx by process of elimination, need breath test to confirm, but hard to get in UK) and that seems to constipate me more! It also makes me crave more sugary things, which of course, makes me worse! So, ice cream pretty much constipates me! 

I am still undiagnosed, so I have not had to deal with the medication side effects - just constipation caused by my anti-depressants (Venlafaxine which is Effexor). They seem to think it will probably help my stomach because it is known to help people with IBD and IBS, but my problems started when I was on this before. I have recently been told to take it again. 

Don't question what they have told you and seen! I am having my first colonoscopy on the 30th of this month. It is a sigmoidoscope because most of my problems seem to be in my colon and rectum. I've done a lot of research today, and it really is not uncommon to have Crohn's and constipation at the same time, especially if it is in your small bowel!


----------



## crappy.gene.pool (Dec 5, 2015)

I'm so glad I found this group.  I feel so weird when nurses ask me about the diarrhea and I have to tell them I am always constipated.  Laxatives don't even make me go, I sometimes take several doses yet it doesn't work.  Glycerin suppositories help but don't always work well.  Even I didn't believe I had crohns because I'm fat and constipated all the time.  I diet all the time, nothing works I just keep gaining weight.


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 5, 2015)

They told me today at urgent care to take miralax for the constipation.


----------



## Gail Jothen (Dec 6, 2015)

kellehbeans,  have you been on the low FODMAP diet?   It helps with fructose issues.  Actually helps with digestive issues period although one must taylor it to one's own disease variety.  That's what we have,  a variety of problems and a common name.   My symptoms may be different than yours.  That is NORMAL.  And my treatment different from yours.  That is NORMAL.  Nurses and doctors cannot, should not, put us each in the same box.   We are too complicated.  I have always had constipation problems,  and now with Crohn's I never have diarrhea.   But my treatments have helped/hindered C.   I took tramadol which constipated me worse.   I took carafate which constipated me worse.   I'm off them,  and am pretty normal now,  but every medication has a side effect unfortunately.  We have to try things and decide it they help or not.


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 6, 2015)

Does the miralax fight what the colestpol does?


----------



## Gail Jothen (Dec 6, 2015)

what does colestpol do?


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 6, 2015)

I think it is to slow down diarrhea.


----------



## DanaBanana (Dec 6, 2015)

Love this thread!!! I get constipation too. I rarely have a normal bm. It's either constipation or diarrheah, but the constipation was perplexing to me as I never thought one could suffer from crohns and be constipated. Make sure you're drinking lots of H2o. I find upping my water intake helps.


----------



## Gail Jothen (Dec 6, 2015)

Miralax is for constipation so yes, it fights what colestpo does....opposite each other for usage!


----------



## Turfymantis (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi!

Been on here a few times. Bit of history, diagnosed early last year (am mid 20s). Treated with short course of steroids. That was that. Hospital admission last year for 9 days, throwing up, D, weight loss. Was to a different hosp than where my consultant was, they wanted to start me on aza, I went back to my normal GI who disagreed. Since then been pretty ok, I have bad days, weeks where I don't want to eat but learnt that that's 'normal'.

I take mebeverine, Senna (i have constipation more than D) nortriptyline, b12 injections and folic acid.

Last Saturday I woke up as I rolled over in my sleep, it felt like a very sharp pain from the middle of my stomach (under diaphragm) to under my right rib cage, which is where a lot of my pain comes from usually. The past week has been a bit rubbish up until thurs/ Friday where pain under right ribs has become quite severe, not slept over the weekend, exhausted, not really wanting to eat, hot (I'm always cold) and general stomach pain. The pain forced me home from work today. So I rang my GP, a dr rang me back (not usual gp) who asked me 'are you sure?' When I said I had Chohns with constipation. He prescribed me
Co codamol, which isn't really touching the pain and didn't say much else really. Waiting for crohns nurse to ring me back but that could be anytime really. 

Has anyone got any advice? What can you do when you're in so much pain? I don't feel it really warrants a trip to a&e, I'm quite good with pain and have been much much worse before I've gone there. Do the medications I'm on sound normal?

Thanks for any help! I know it's a bit of a rant....


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 7, 2015)

For pain, the only medicine my doctor will allow is Tylenol.


----------



## my little penguin (Dec 7, 2015)

Miralax is an osmotic
Which means it draws water into the stool to soften it .
It needs to be taken at least three days to see a difference and drinking fluids is a must.
Ds has been constipated since birth 
And everyone didn't think he had crohns due to constipation 
Now his Gi educates the fellows with DS case


----------



## Gail Jothen (Dec 7, 2015)

ronroush 7,  I too have had severe pain for 6 years.  About 2 months ago I went to the emergency and received an infusion of pain medicine which made me feel wonderful for 24 hours.   But my doctor will not give me any narcotics as he says they mask the symptoms.  He did put me on Tramadol, but it did nothing,   a pharmacist friend called it " a kiss on the cheek."   So I take tylenol and also Peptobismo, which together do help.   But most of all we need our ulcers to heal so the pain will go away.   Diet is important.   See a nutritionist for help with that.  Foods that cause gas and bloating can hurt ulcers more than other foods.


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 7, 2015)

Thanks.  I just had a doctor in the store tell me about b12 patches to get rid of toxicity in our bodies?


----------



## Gail Jothen (Dec 7, 2015)

Oh,  my dr started me on B12 injections at my last visit, also told me to take vitamins which I've never done as they upset my gut.   I found a vitamin that is mixed with water, and has no iron as iron is hard on the stomach.   B12 is important for general health;   I've never heard anything about toxicity in our bodies.  What does that mean?    Sounds like an alternative medicine concept.   Actually, sugar is toxic...a chronic poison but the FDA only outlaws acute poisons.   So quit eating sugar to be less toxic!


----------



## my little penguin (Dec 7, 2015)

The amount of b12 in an injections is the size of a mountain compared to anything OTC ( think ant hill size )
Second follow your docs advice not someone trying to sell something


----------



## kellehbeans (Dec 8, 2015)

Gail Jothen said:


> kellehbeans,  have you been on the low FODMAP diet?   It helps with fructose issues.  Actually helps with digestive issues period although one must taylor it to one's own disease variety.  That's what we have,  a variety of problems and a common name.   My symptoms may be different than yours.  That is NORMAL.  And my treatment different from yours.  That is NORMAL.  Nurses and doctors cannot, should not, put us each in the same box.   We are too complicated.  I have always had constipation problems,  and now with Crohn's I never have diarrhea.   But my treatments have helped/hindered C.   I took tramadol which constipated me worse.   I took carafate which constipated me worse.   I'm off them,  and am pretty normal now,  but every medication has a side effect unfortunately.  We have to try things and decide it they help or not.


Much to my hatred for this diet - yes. It didn't really help me, but I probably wasn't as strict as I should have been - for long enough. I did it was the 2 weeks, but I'm pretty sure it should be 6 weeks. Did find out that not eating really any fruit during my time on holiday that I did seem to be forming a little better, but still a stupid amount of frequency of 'rabbit pellets' but at least once proper formed a day. It is still quite rare for it to happen.


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 8, 2015)

Is there a difference between constipation and simply not being able to empty yourself?


----------



## Gail Jothen (Dec 8, 2015)

kellehbeans,   low FODMAP is just a way to prevent gas and bloating;  it will not necessarily stop constipation.  Constipation is complicated: genetics,  amount of water you drink, your total diet,   exercise,  medicine you take....I have always tended to be constipated.  And then my dr. had me on carafate which constipates,  then Tramadol, which also constipates.   Our bodies are not simple.  And medications always have side effects, or evil effects I call them.

































kellehbeans,   low FODMAP is essentially for people who have bad response to certain carbs, which fructose is.   It also helps prevent gas and bloating.    But there are so many other issues in your body(genetics,  medications,  exercise, water intake etc.) besides your response to diet,  that 2 weeks is a very short time.   You sound frustrated.   Have you seen a nutritionist?


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 8, 2015)

Is there a difference between constipation and just not being able to empty yourself?


----------



## ronroush7 (Dec 8, 2015)

Forgive me.  II repeated myself.


----------



## Tash_919 (Jan 9, 2016)

Hey! I'm new on here so im still getting used to this layout! I've suffered with crohns for nearly 10 years now and I've had my in and out of hospital time as you do when you first get diagnosed! I've been very lucky and lived a normal life for over 5 years. However, I have recently been experiencing severe gas and discharge for just over a month. Sometimes stools are loose and sometimes solid. I have been bloated too. Sometimes I feel like I have to rush to the bathroom and all that comes out is discharge and gas! But this doesn't happen all the time although sometimes I feel I'm getting better, I have a normal bowel movement then it happens again! I am also experiencing rumbling in my gut and when this happens I have to run to the nearest bathroom!  Has anyone experienced this? Any suggestions how to ease the situation? Perhaps a diet change? Please help!


----------



## DanaBanana (Jan 9, 2016)

Tash_919 said:


> Hey! I'm new on here so im still getting used to this layout! I've suffered with crohns for nearly 10 years now and I've had my in and out of hospital time as you do when you first get diagnosed! I've been very lucky and lived a normal life for over 5 years. However, I have recently been experiencing severe gas and discharge for just over a month. Sometimes stools are loose and sometimes solid. I have been bloated too. Sometimes I feel like I have to rush to the bathroom and all that comes out is discharge and gas! But this doesn't happen all the time although sometimes I feel I'm getting better, I have a normal bowel movement then it happens again! I am also experiencing rumbling in my gut and when this happens I have to run to the nearest bathroom!  Has anyone experienced this? Any suggestions how to ease the situation? Perhaps a diet change? Please help!


 Do you see a Gi dr? I'd make an appt with either your family Dr or gi dr if you have one. Sounds like a flare. That's how it starts for me. What's your treatment? Could meed some tweaking or a change. While it doesn't sound too alarming right now, albeit annoying and definitely disruptive...  but if ignored could develop into much worse. I've just learned to not ignore any symptoms as those symptoms are all that we have to "see" what's internally  not going right. 
It's wonderful to know you had a great 5 yrs of remission...I'm so hoping for remission.


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 9, 2016)

First of all, welcome to the group. Besides what is mentioned above, I would maybe suggest keeping a food diary and seeing if there are any foods that might set this off.  I wish you the best.  Let us know.


----------



## Tash_919 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you!  I've been lucky! I'm actually not on any medication at the moment, I haven't been for may years! I've been perfectly fine, I can have off days hear and there but really nothing to feel alarmed about. All my other flair ups in the past have have started off very different to this, I guess every one may differ from the other. I will make an appointment though, as I'm living in another country now I have to find out how to find a GI specialist ASAP! I'm not in severe pain, just discomfort. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## Tash_919 (Jan 9, 2016)

Thank you very much! I will keep updated! Fingers crossed!


----------



## DanaBanana (Jan 16, 2016)

How are you doing, tash?


----------



## Eridon2002 (Jan 17, 2016)

ronroush7 said:


> Is there a difference between constipation and just not being able to empty yourself?


For me I have strictures in my spenic flexure and descending colon which can cause what I call "constarrhea"  It's like a constipated diarrhea, where I am backed up but can only "do" a little unsatisfying diarrhea at a time.  I have that constipated feeling but it is D that comes out. I had a surgery consult a few weeks ago and they said it's bad and i need a resection :frown:


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 17, 2016)

Eridon2002 said:


> For me I have strictures in my spenic flexure and descending colon which can cause what I call "constarrhea"  It's like a constipated diarrhea, where I am backed up but can only "do" a little unsatisfying diarrhea at a time.  I have that constipated feeling but it is D that comes out. I had a surgery consult a few weeks ago and they said it's bad and i need a resection :frown:


I am so sorry.


----------



## DanaBanana (Jan 17, 2016)

Aw Eridon...so sorry. Big hugs!


----------



## Tash_919 (Jan 20, 2016)

DanaBanana said:


> How are you doing, tash?


Hi I'm good thank you! The problem I had, seems to be subsiding, the amount of discharge has subsided and I've been very strict with my diet mainly liquids and a low residue diet for now, it hasn't gotten worse which is the main thing. It's getting better  still a little bloated but not as bad as before. Keeping a close eye on it!


----------



## kellehbeans (Jan 20, 2016)

Has anybody here got food intolerances, and as a result, had constipation? What sorts of diets have you tried? I've been told to try the LOW-FODMAP again (which is generally used with IBS), and I'm being impatient as to getting results, as I'm still passing extremely dry stools, but pretty frequently. With LOTS of orange mucus. Does everybody else get mucus?


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 20, 2016)

I get mucus sometimes.


----------



## DanaBanana (Jan 20, 2016)

Ditto! That's what freaked me out when I was first sick.


----------



## kellehbeans (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry for the other post about LOW-FODMAP. I just looked up further on the thread and some of you had replied. I have started it again, hoping it will end my troubles, but to no avail. There's a lot of research that it can help both C and D, but so far, nothing. In fact, I feel worse than ever. Pain while I'm eating and just general feeling of rubbish. I've started taking multivitamins now to try and see if I'm low on something. I guess I've only done this for 4 days and I'm probably trying to see if I'll recover, but we'll see.

As somebody said about the genetics, you're right. But I guess I'm just trying to see if this will fit me this time. I am being very militant about it this time. However, I do believe I need to cut the caffeine right back.


----------



## Christy50 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hi, I am new to this and feeling desperate .. I had colon cancer surgery last year and than my stoma bag reversed in May 2015 and I am still constipation and also have diarrhea(go figure) I am bloated and I mean bloated and every time I put a piece of food in my mouth I have to run to the potty.. I am depressed by all this and my quality of life has been on hold.. I have taken every OTC meds for this and seen many doctors, no help.. Has this happened to anyone? And any cures? Thank you


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 22, 2016)

Christy50 said:


> Hi, I am new to this and feeling desperate .. I had colon cancer surgery last year and than my stoma bag reversed in May 2015 and I am still constipation and also have diarrhea(go figure) I am bloated and I mean bloated and every time I put a piece of food in my mouth I have to run to the potty.. I am depressed by all this and my quality of life has been on hold.. I have taken every OTC meds for this and seen many doctors, no help.. Has this happened to anyone? And any cures? Thank you


I am sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## Fraz (Jan 28, 2016)

I am looking for some advice.  I have abdominal pain as well as C and D with a lot of mucus.  I am going over 10x a day but it is a lot of straining followed by soft stool, D and mucus.  I've had small bowel obstruction and this doesn't seem like one. Is there anything to resolve this?


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 28, 2016)

kellehbeans said:


> Sorry for the other post about LOW-FODMAP. I just looked up further on the thread and some of you had replied. I have started it again, hoping it will end my troubles, but to no avail. There's a lot of research that it can help both C and D, but so far, nothing. In fact, I feel worse than ever. Pain while I'm eating and just general feeling of rubbish. I've started taking multivitamins now to try and see if I'm low on something. I guess I've only done this for 4 days and I'm probably trying to see if I'll recover, but we'll see.
> 
> As somebody said about the genetics, you're right. But I guess I'm just trying to see if this will fit me this time. I am being very militant about it this time. However, I do believe I need to cut the caffeine right back.


Kellehbeans, when I was first diagnosed I was doing at least two cups of coffee a day.  It tore my stomach up.


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 28, 2016)

Fraz said:


> I am looking for some advice.  I have abdominal pain as well as C and D with a lot of mucus.  I am going over 10x a day but it is a lot of straining followed by soft stool, D and mucus.  I've had small bowel obstruction and this doesn't seem like one. Is there anything to resolve this?


Fraz, is your doctor saying anything about this?


----------



## DanaBanana (Jan 28, 2016)

Fraz said:


> I am looking for some advice.  I have abdominal pain as well as C and D with a lot of mucus.  I am going over 10x a day but it is a lot of straining followed by soft stool, D and mucus.  I've had small bowel obstruction and this doesn't seem like one. Is there anything to resolve this?


I'd be making an appt with my gi dr or going to the ER. Better safe than sorry! It's been drilled into my head that I do one of those two things if I have any changes regarding pain or bowel changes. Hugssss


----------



## Fraz (Jan 29, 2016)

ronroush7 said:


> Fraz, is your doctor saying anything about this?


I see my GI in March! What's another month!


----------



## ronroush7 (Jan 29, 2016)

If it gets really bad then he to ER


----------



## kellehbeans (Feb 2, 2016)

ronroush7 said:


> Kellehbeans, when I was first diagnosed I was doing at least two cups of coffee a day.  It tore my stomach up.



I've been doing 2 cups recently as I just feel I need it to start my day, and it probably doesn't help. How did you give it up, because they say it can cause constipation? Although my doctor told me to have 1 to try and ease it - but to no avail!


----------



## ronroush7 (Feb 2, 2016)

I did praying.  Also, the cramps got so bad, I said it wasn't worth it.


----------



## kellehbeans (Feb 2, 2016)

Argh. Gonna be tough I reckon. I don't find it helps pass anything anyway, but I'm terrified that if I stop the coffee, I don't get any BM's at all. We shall see. The weekend will probably be my best way to kick the habit. Either way, I'm now on 2 sachets of Laxido a day, as my body is just not resolving itself


----------



## Bufford (Mar 31, 2016)

I came across this support group today. I go through episodes of constipation, today is a bad day, I look at the potty and can only wish.  It will be time for the_* bicadoyl.  Whyd did the font change, sorry.  Will log off  and restart pc.
*_


----------



## Bufford (Mar 31, 2016)

Well, I restarted the computer, visited the outhouse for a tiny amount in my colostomy bag  and the font is fixed. Frustrating beyond belief.  Maybe time for me to go over to Vent about computers.


----------



## Lizzie (Mar 31, 2016)

I've been getting constipation since I went on steroids a few months ago.  Although it's a nuisance, it's been a welcome relief from the daily diarrhoea and incontinence (only happening once a week or so now).  I think eating sweet potato helps with the constipation a bit - I can't tolerate many vegetables at all but sweet potato seems to be easy on the digestion.


----------



## Cherry04 (Apr 16, 2016)

Feeling slightly worried right now as I'm in the middle of an EEN diet and it appears my symptoms have returned - had to be a Saturday! Back in August I took Movicol to stop my constipation. Since yesterday I've been getting rectal bleeding with mucus and my constipation returned for the first time in months this morning. oo:  :shifty: Feeling so tired!


----------



## Ann Morgan (May 10, 2016)

My UC symptoms have been diarrhea for years. Then a month ago I started getting terrible constipation. I would push so hard. My hemorrhoids were so uncomfortable. I had dry heaves one morning so bad that I was almost choaking. I went to the ER and they gave me fluids, Zophran and Morphine. While I was there I had a huge, watery BM. So, when I left the ER I felt fantastic .  But then a couple of days later I was pushing again and had a lot of rectal blood. Seeing all that blood scared me  I went back to the ER and got fluids and Zophran and Bentyl. I had a good BM while there again. I saw my Gastroenterologist last Friday and he recommended Miralax. I am going to keep a food diary now to keep track of what I eat and how my bowels react......diarrhea/constipation/dry heaves/reflux/bloating/colon pain/stomach pain. I am not going to take the Miralax every day.


----------



## Kevin_61 (May 10, 2016)

I too suffer from chronic constipation and some days are pure hell!
Prune juice (sometimes nuke it in the microwave ) Other juice, sometimes when I can afford it Miralax, and I know I have Over did it with good ol Milk of Mag!  Also hot tea,plenty of water, Soon be six yrs ago I had horrible constipation and drank way  too much water and got admitted to our nearby hospital for low-Sodium-level!
Due to over drinking water! 
 Anyhow today is my first full day of using Pentasa.


----------



## ronroush7 (May 10, 2016)

Kevin_61 said:


> I too suffer from chronic constipation and some days are pure hell!
> Prune juice (sometimes nuke it in the microwave ) Other juice, sometimes when I can afford it Miralax, and I know I have Over did it with good ol Milk of Mag!  Also hot tea,plenty of water, Soon be six yrs ago I had horrible constipation and drank way  too much water and got admitted to our nearby hospital for low-Sodium-level!
> Due to over drinking water!
> Anyhow today is my first full day of using Pentasa.


Wishing you the best.


----------



## Lizzie (May 10, 2016)

My GI told me to stop drinking tea, even decaf, and drink more water.  I thought I drank loads of water in the form of tea, but taking her advice partially did help a bit.  I can't give up my tea completely, but try to drink water after 7 pm at night.  (Now I'm tapering off the steroids, though, constipation is less of an issue, back to the diarrhoea unfortunately.)  I could never over-drink water, hate the stuff!  How much water is too much?


----------



## patrick13 (May 13, 2016)

theOcean said:


> How long have you been taking Miralax, and how often? I find it loses effectiveness distressingly fast for me, and wonder what it's like for others.


gave me terrible diarrhea


----------



## Ann Morgan (May 23, 2016)

I am having constipation now, instead of my normal diarrhea symptoms. Recently I kept track of my food intake and my bowel movements for 10 days and then quit tracking because it all just did not make sense. Terrible constipation one day and two days later watery diarrhea. Every time I take Miralax two days in row I seem to have watery diarrhea. So now I am going to try to take the Miralax every once in a while. I am constantly boated too.    : - (


----------



## penny3 (May 24, 2016)

Ann Morgan said:


> I am having constipation now, instead of my normal diarrhea symptoms. Recently I kept track of my food intake and my bowel movements for 10 days and then quit tracking because it all just did not make sense. Terrible constipation one day and two days later watery diarrhea. Every time I take Miralax two days in row I seem to have watery diarrhea. So now I am going to try to take the Miralax every once in a while. I am constantly boated too.    : - (


I also have constipation. I think its because of adhesions/narrowing in certain areas. It feels so tense and tight, every time I eat it feels like theres a belt tightening around my belly. Miralax gives me diarrhea... I take magnesium and drink black tea, but it only works half the time (once every couple of days .. diarrhea.. like you said). 
The thing is, I know that when I can't go in the morning that it's gonna be a bad day - because I'll have pain and be exhausted and grumpy. It's something that's pretty hard to explain to other people too...especially at work, I would never let someone know about it.


----------



## Kevin_61 (May 24, 2016)

I too sure know very well what constipation is like!  I have it chronicly and I know I just mispelled that word! :dusty: Ha!  
I had a bad night last night and I know now I need to find a substitute for Milk of Mag!   For me, I take a full dose say around 11:00 AM and it isn't until around maybe 2:00 am before it finally hit me!
I think a lot of it is just stuck Stool, and not complete constipation.  I know I still have a partial blockage but the Dr doesn't think so.
I am now on Pentasa two 500 mg pills twice a day.  (Big ones!)  :angry-banghead:
I don't know for sure if it is helping me or not, but it isnt hurting me either.
I try and drink lots of water and I love my hot mint tea and some other kinds.    I bought me a bottle of Miralax and I don't think it is really strong enough, or for me it makes my krap like thick mud!  And that is horrible to pass!
I try and stay busy sonme with my computers and working on them and also when the weather is good to  go out and fly my quadcopters!  (Drones)   Also I was building a few models.   I take care of My Mom who just turned 88 and she and I like lots of tv together and e go see the same Dr.    Irritable bowel and Prolapse and now Crohn's.  I see my Dr again in about a week and a half June 7th.
I will also hopefully find out if my insurance is going to flip the $ for the Pentasa!   I hope everyone is doing good and feeling good today!


----------



## RunnerGirl (May 27, 2016)

I used to have diarrhea, but a couple of years ago it changed to chronic constipation. Dr. Says my colon/gut just got too sick and tired to be able to do its job properly.

My constipation got so bad that the only thing that would make me have a bm was to do a bowel prep (cleansing you do before a colonoscopy) once a week as prescribed by my GI. So I would only have 1 bm per week. Awful! 

Then my doctor prescribed me Linzess 290mcg daily. It causes a pain free bm (or 4) starting a couple hours after taking it. But now my colon and small intestine doesn't constantly have huge amounts of feces in it causing pain. This med has brought me the most pain relief out of everything, including the Remicade!


----------



## Ann Morgan (Jun 17, 2016)

Runner Girl : I am so happy for you that you have found some relief for your pain ! I had diarrhea for years. Then a short time of constipation in 2014. Then back to diarrhea in 2015. Now, as of April 2016, back to constipation. I only had one BM today, at 8pm. Now I am terribly bloated.   I do not care much for that Miralax. Everyone have a good weekend.  : - )


----------



## ronroush7 (Jun 18, 2016)

Ann Morgan said:


> Runner Girl : I am so happy for you that you have found some relief for your pain ! I had diarrhea for years. Then a short time of constipation in 2014. Then back to diarrhea in 2015. Now, as of April 2016, back to constipation. I only had one BM today, at 8pm. Now I am terribly bloated.   I do not care much for that Miralax. Everyone have a good weekend.  : - )


You too


----------



## Cenedra (Aug 7, 2016)

Guys, I'm going mental.. After being passed about like a parcel at a birthday party and two failed attempts (the hospital forgot I have a latex allergy) I finally have my colonoscopy tomorrow..One problem..

The laxatives aren't working..

Two lots of picolax, moviprep and what feels like a lifetime of clear fluids and still no poop..

I followed directions to the letter.. Anyone any suggestions?? I cannot wait another month for an Oscopy.. Should I go get myself some over the counters from late night chemist?! At this rate I'm ready to stick a hose pipe up there (don't worry I'm not that idiotic.. Just desperate!!)


----------



## ronroush7 (Aug 7, 2016)

Does your doctor have someone on call?  If so, I would call them


----------



## Cenedra (Aug 7, 2016)

Unfortunately no number to call, I've spoken to the NHS helpline.. The doctor was meant to call me with 2hrs, we are now on hour 3!
Looks like I'm not having my oscopy =\


----------



## ronroush7 (Aug 7, 2016)

Cenedra said:


> Unfortunately no number to call, I've spoken to the NHS helpline.. The doctor was meant to call me with 2hrs, we are now on hour 3!
> Looks like I'm not having my oscopy =\


I am sorry


----------



## Ann Morgan (Aug 30, 2016)

I have been suffering from constipation for 5 months now. I went to the ER once in April for the worst dry heaves I have ever experienced, I was almost choaking. I visited the ER again in May when I panicked after having a very painful BM which resulted in a toilet full of blood. Then one more trip to the ER in June for real bad stomach pain and then vomiting. I had a blood test, a urine test, CT scan with contrast of my abdomen and also an x-ray of my abdomen. Nothing bad showed up from these tests. All my Gastroenterologist can say about it is for me to take Miralax. I hate the Miralax because that can cause me diarrhea. If I have that kind of stomach pain again I want to get an Endoscopy, because it was not a stomach "ache" it is stomach "pain". Thanks for listening.


----------



## MissLeopard83 (Aug 30, 2016)

Ann Morgan said:


> I have been suffering from constipation for 5 months now. I went to the ER once in April for the worst dry heaves I have ever experienced, I was almost choaking. I visited the ER again in May when I panicked after having a very painful BM which resulted in a toilet full of blood. Then one more trip to the ER in June for real bad stomach pain and then vomiting. I had a blood test, a urine test, CT scan with contrast of my abdomen and also an x-ray of my abdomen. Nothing bad showed up from these tests. All my Gastroenterologist can say about it is for me to take Miralax. I hate the Miralax because that can cause me diarrhea. If I have that kind of stomach pain again I want to get an Endoscopy, because it was not a stomach "ache" it is stomach "pain". Thanks for listening.


From what I understand, it sounds like your pain could be from gastroparesis.  I think an endoscopy is a good idea to make sure you do not have stomach ulcers or inflammation, but I would also check into getting a gastric emptying study where you eat a small meal and the amount of food in your stomach is measured over time.  If you have a certain amount in your stomach after that period, it means your stomach isn't emptying like it should.  Sometimes, the vagus nerve becomes damaged through GI disorders and/or diabetes.  I think the usual treatment is Reglan which stimulates your stomach to encourage digestion.


----------



## Kevin_61 (Aug 30, 2016)

Wishing you all here a good week,and the relief that we all are seeking!
I haven't posted for a good while. Have good days and then bad.
Constipation and gas and soreness, thankfully no bleeding for about a month.  I keep relapsing on Milk of Mag, but with it sometimes, I don't know which is worse ,the being plugged up,OR the Cure!
The M&M (I remember those good ol chocolate days!) 
leaves me empty,But Sore on the insides!
 One thing helping me is getting a hobby and it gets me off the toilet,and that's flying quadcopters/drones.   I don't like very often going out too far away from home (My bathroom)  but it's been good just flying my phantom right here in my backyard or just down the street.
 Afterwards it's a rewarding feeling getting my drone back safely on the ground after 400 ft up and nearly 3000 ft out!  And then watch the recorded flight downloaded on my computer.
  I am looking after my 88 yr old Mom ,and for the Both of us, this past 5 yrs hasn't been easy without Dad!
 With the way the World is right now he's not missing much goodness here!   And, this brings me to another thought view, I truly believe we are in or soon be The Last Days / End Times!    AND,actually it's a good thing!    Having some faith/belief in The Bible and God's promises!
I believe HIS True name is Yahweh (YHWH) and HIS Son Yahshua or Jesus is RETURNING SOON and Our Loved Ones will be restored and this Ol earth is gonna be restored,AND these sickly ailing bodies with all our conditions & diseases (such as crohn's) WILL ALSO BE RESTORED!
We All will be healthy and happy again!
Sorry for my Long rap!


----------



## ronroush7 (Aug 30, 2016)

Kevin_61 said:


> Wishing you all here a good week,and the relief that we all are seeking!
> I haven't posted for a good while. Have good days and then bad.
> Constipation and gas and soreness, thankfully no bleeding for about a month.  I keep relapsing on Milk of Mag, but with it sometimes, I don't know which is worse ,the being plugged up,OR the Cure!
> The M&M (I remember those good ol chocolate days!)
> ...


Amen


----------



## gordan (Dec 2, 2016)

Any of you guys for for a toilet stool?  While I am usually between constipation and diarrhea, a toilet stool seems to be the thing that helps most when I'm backed up.  They're pretty cheap and can help keep the wear and tear off my colon.


----------



## Lynda Lynda (Feb 17, 2018)

Ron : Is Lialda a drug that is taken every day or just during flare-ups.....I have had three Gastroenterologists and three different answers. I am not currently taking Lialda. I also cannot take any antibiotics. I have undiagnosed neuropathy in my left foot. I will see my Endocrinologist soon and then I will ask her about the Thyroid / Ulcerative Colitis connection. I also have mild degenerative changes in my entire spine. I have had diarrhea for 20 years with only two short occurances of severe constipation.Thank you for listening even though this is probably the wrong forum to ask these questions. I am getting tired now and will probably sign off. Lynda


----------



## ronroush7 (Feb 17, 2018)

Lynda Lynda said:


> Ron : Is Lialda a drug that is taken every day or just during flare-ups.....I have had three Gastroenterologists and three different answers. I am not currently taking Lialda. I also cannot take any antibiotics. I have undiagnosed neuropathy in my left foot. I will see my Endocrinologist soon and then I will ask her about the Thyroid / Ulcerative Colitis connection. I also have mild degenerative changes in my entire spine. I have had diarrhea for 20 years with only two short occurances of severe constipation.Thank you for listening even though this is probably the wrong forum to ask these questions. I am getting tired now and will probably sign off. Lynda


I take Lialda every day.


----------



## Lynda Lynda (Feb 17, 2018)

Thank You Ron.


----------

